# How many of you are on FB



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I was thinking of opening a new group. The same kinda talk as what we have here. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

I just closed my account on FB. Too much drama, and security concerns.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm on FB. I joined 3 FB knitting /spinning groups. Having a blast, I think because it's heavily monitored for niceness, talk is strictly knitting and spinning, you can still PM, so easy to use. Are you thinking knitting or spinning? I would join.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

I am on FB and would join your group. However, if you friend me, be aware that I am very politically active.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

I am on FB and I belong to a knitting group. I too am politically active.


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes, I'm on FB. I belong to several sewing and smocking groups, and most of those are private. I would join your group.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I am on FB not for the regular chat but for fiber groups. I belong to about 12 or more and love seeing everyone's work and learning a lot. There is a group called Spinning Hacks and Weaving Hacks if anyone is interested. The groups I am on are very nice and everyone is very helpful....no drama at all.

Forgot to say I would like it. Lol


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

mama879 said:


> I was thinking of opening a new group. The same kinda talk as what we have here. Just thinking out loud.


I like it!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It would be just a spinning, weaving and dyeing group just like what we have here. I would run it just like here. It will be a join only group. I belong to many groups on FB I enjoy all of them because it is kept to the group title and nothing else. I am worried that KP might not be doing to good and want to keep in contact with all of you. Have to see what I have to do to start the group.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

mama879 said:


> It would be just a spinning, weaving and dyeing group just like what we have here. I would run it just like here. It will be a join only group. I belong to many groups on FB I enjoy all of them because it is kept to the group title and nothing else. I am worried that KP might not be doing to good and want to keep in contact with all of you. Have to see what I have to do to start the group.


 :sm24:


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

I am on Facebook always in search of groups like the one you've described. Sounds great mama879.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

I’m on facebook just for close family and a few textile groups.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds interesting :sm24:


----------



## PamRDH (Mar 15, 2016)

????


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Great initiative that I would gladly join being on fb already! Thanks. Odile


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Mama I would really enjoy our group of friends on FB, but it would have to be true to our subject of spinning, dyeing and weaving. I don't even object to selling.
But, if it goes off topic to politics or drama I will leave the group. I don't think those topics have a place on this forum either. 
Thanks for all you do for us.
Michelle


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Because of all the privacy issues, data mining etc, I deleted 
Fb from my phone.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I would definitely join you!!! I think it would be fun


----------



## Judyannm (Oct 11, 2012)

I am on FB. I don't put personal info on FB so not too worried about data mining. Every group/site including this site collects your info. Watch what you put out there. I only get drama from family members so no problem. I love all my FB groups. I would join yours.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

It is perfectly simple to keep on topic in a forum.  I read and post on many. My opinions are posted on MY page.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok so I will look into it. I will post here when it starts up. I am lso letting all of you know I now have a etsy shop. It is opened but still working out fine detailing. Here is the link please visit the shop and let me know what you think.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/FiberFrolicsboutique


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I would be amenable to it.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I am on FB so far, but am considering closing down my account too. I'd rather be on KP. I know there are a lot of users who are riled up about the Admin not enforcing rules and such, but the site runs just fine anyway.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I am on Facebook but not that often. Mostly just to check up on pics that my nieces and nephews post there. I am on Ravelry though and I know that a couple of KPers set up a message section in February as a backup in case things go south here. They didn't want to lose track of people either. I can post the link here if you want or you can do a search when on Ravelry (type in "Knitting Paradise" in the search box)


mama879 said:


> I was thinking of opening a new group. The same kinda talk as what we have here. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I am, two accounts. One is The Knitting Ewes


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I recently deactivated my account because of the security breaches and data mining allowed of our personal data.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

If you log on to the internet anywhere or use a cell phone your data is there for anyone who wants to use it. If you believe this site does not track every click you make you are fooling yourself.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

spins2knit said:


> If you log on to the internet anywhere or use a cell phone your data is there for anyone who wants to use it. If you believe this site does not track every click you make you are fooling yourself.


So true...


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I will leave this topic up also just want every one to know where to find us if this site has trouble latter on. This is still my first love ya know.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

I belong to several groups on FB, so would join this group. 
You don’t have to follow individuals even if you are friends. 
I use FB mainly for the groups. 
As someone said, every click of your device is tracked somewhere.


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

I belong to several fiber groups on fb and they are wonderful resources. I would definitely be interested!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm on FB, although I'm currently taking a vacation from it. Sometimes, I really need to just back away. ;-)

Hazel


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes. I'm on FB and I belong to a few fibre/spinning/knitting groups and have my own yarn page (but no group - as yet!)


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I am on FB and belong to several machine knitting and weaving groups. I can't keep up with all my groups now, between FB, KP and Ravelry - but I would hate to ever lose touch with everyone here. 

is there a reason to be worried about the immediate future of KP?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I’m on quite a lot of fb groups. I’d be happy to join . Some I’m not very active on and thinking of leaving those. I also moderate 4 groups but they’re all airline related


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Me, me, me, think that is good to have a back up plan,

Thanks mama!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm not on FB but it's easy to join if I want to


----------

